# Big, Powerful and CHEAP this Friday!



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

No Menard's any where near here and I already have one I bought a few years back. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I have never gone out on black Friday but this is a good enough deal to make me think about it.

BTW your tag about killing a deer with a shovel really threw me off guard. Why a shovel? Why did it take an hour? and why is that your tag line? I am not offended at all but now I cant get the picture of someone beating a deer with a shovel out of my head.. just threw me off guard…

Anyway, thanks for the post on shop vac!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Dan- It's a joke. I guess we dont' have the same sense of humor. Actually it's a quote from the popular NBC comedy "the Office". I've never hunted before, and doubt I'd take a shovel into the woods anyway. Maybe I'll change the line.

There, I just changed it. The new one (also a quote from my favorite tv show, the Office) is below. Maybe this one is a bit more P.C. ...


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh Jim, please put the other tag line back. I love it. Dan, the joke is if he had a gun to shoot it in the first place, then why use a shovel to finish the job. Just use the gun.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

That line is funny. It reminds me of a little cartoon skit that I think was on Saturday Night Live: Bambi vs Godzilla…
Funny stuff in a weird way.
Thanks for the tip and the memory spark.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Lowe's has the equivalent 17 gallon (IIRC) Shop Vac brand for under $30. A great deal. Also a compact DeWalt 18V NiCad drill/driver with 2 batteries, charger and case for $99.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

David- seems that Menards and Lowes are copying each other- Menards not only has the same Vac deal, they also have the same Dewalt drill deal! Thanks for the tip because not everyone has a Menards near them!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Cessna- yes, I've often thought about those HP ratings. My 6hp shop vac should be blowing my 2 hp dust collector away!


----------



## wallkicker (Oct 6, 2009)

The Menards near me was crazy,packed wall to wall. I got there at 6:10 and store opened at 6. Any thing good was sold out already. I don't think I have the black Friday spirit ! Congrats to those who do though !


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

HA HA! Wallkicker- This year was pretty bad at Menards. People are starting to catch on about the good deals at the home improvement stores!

You MUST be a newbie to the Black Friday scene since you thought you could get there after it opened! Those people ahead of you had been in line since about 3 AM… that's what it's all about! You stand in line freezing with some complete strangers drinking coffee and making new friends. You yell at the people who try to cut in line. You try not to get trampled and lose your tenper when the doors open and the frenzy begins!

It's a beautiful thing, my friend!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Did anyone get the Shop Vac? I didn't need it since I have several already, but I stood in line and got some other stuff!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Home Depot has a similar Ridgid 5HP, 16 gallon vac on sale for $28.88. We bought two and they work well. One will be installed in a new miter saw station we are building and we are using the other with a couple of PC random orbital sanders for dust control.

The vacs also allow you to connect the hose to the outlet which is great for blowing sawdust off benches and such. The hose is a little short for my liking but does clip to the inlet or outlet so you can drag it around by the hose.

Think this is a pretty good buy.


----------

